# MLB Players Are They Even Worth It??



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2008)

Contracted to $161* million* dollars and gets $9 million of it before he even throws a ball. 


> *CC Sabathia gets $9M signing bonus*
> 
> By RONALD BLUM, AP Baseball Writer _14 hours, 42 minutes ago_
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ap-yankees-sabathia&prov=ap&type=lgnsNEW YORK (AP)&#8212;CC Sabathia will receive $9.5 million from the New York Yankees before he throws his first official pitch in pinstripes.
> ...


I wonder how much he'd be worth if I put him in an arm-bar and simply apply a few pounds pressure and *SNAP*... that's before he even throws his first pitch? Or even breaking a few choice fingers on his pitching arm... then what? 
If this guy throws no hitters each-and-every-single-game he plays in throughout his contract... THEN he'll be worth it! Otherwise ... pppffftt get real dude. 

It *is* insane how much these professional players make. Football, basketball and baseball. Each of them, particularly football, contain risks of injury that may keep them out of the rest of the season... they STILL get paid? 
I don't understand the dynamics of it nor who was the first owner-moron to say to a rookie pro ball player "m'boy! You got a great future with this franchise (note that it's no longer called a team??) and we'll pay you 20 million dollars per game!"  

NUTS NUTS NUTS!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 20, 2008)

The semi monthly bit is confusing! that means half monthly yet the article says 'six payments' do they mean bi-monthly?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 20, 2008)

I would rather see garbage workers, hospital workers, and all people who actualy work for a liveing get paid more than those that play sports.  Yes they entertain us but damn they do not need to be paid those wages


----------



## crushing (Dec 20, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> I would rather see garbage workers, hospital workers, and all people who actualy work for a liveing get paid more than those that play sports. Yes they entertain us but damn they do not need to be paid those wages


 
Yet the cost of living for garbage workers, hospital workers and others who actually work for a living will go up, because they (read we) are the ones that ultimately pay those crazy salaries and corresponding endorsements.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Contracted to $161* million* dollars and gets $9 million of it before he even throws a ball.
> I wonder how much he'd be worth if I put him in an arm-bar and simply apply a few pounds pressure and *SNAP*... that's before he even throws his first pitch? Or even breaking a few choice fingers on his pitching arm... then what?
> If this guy throws no hitters each-and-every-single-game he plays in throughout his contract... THEN he'll be worth it! Otherwise ... pppffftt get real dude.
> 
> ...


 

They still play this sport? I stopped watching at the strike years ago. 

I think the players and the owners are charging way too much money. But that is my opinion and the only way I can make my point is to not watch or go to games.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> The semi monthly bit is confusing! that means half monthly yet the article says 'six payments' do they mean bi-monthly?


they probably means all in 3 months... an insane amount either way.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2008)

You may be asking the wrong question. Is it too much money for him? Sure. But if he doesn't get it, MLB won't be charging, and hence making, less...it'd just mean more money going to the owners. Sharing the wealth like this is better than just having the team owners get it at all. At least if it's split up among the players there's a bit more equity to the situation.


----------

